# Une petite question ? c quoi une adresse MAC et comment la trouve-t-on



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2003)

J'ai une X-box (et oui, ça peut arriver à tout le monde) et pour acceder au X-box live il me faut l'adresse MAC de l'ordinateur (un Imac g4 à 800 Mhz) et... je sais pas ce que c'est et où la trouver ?


----------



## Switcher (28 Décembre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une X-box (et oui, ça peut arriver à tout le monde) et pour acceder au X-box live il me faut l'adresse MAC de l'ordinateur (un Imac g4 à 800 Mhz) et... je sais pas ce que c'est et où la trouver ?



C'est peut-être un acronyme qui n'a rien à voir avec le MACintosh...

En fait, j'en sais rien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Désolé.


----------



## cl97 (28 Décembre 2003)

c'est l'adresse de ta carte ethernet. TU peux l'obtenir depuis Information Système

chris


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2003)

Switcher a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être un acronyme qui n'a rien à voir avec le MACintosh...
> 
> En fait, j'en sais rien...
> 
> ...



Et ça n'a absolument aucun rapport avec le Mac... Même les PC ont des adresses MAC.


----------



## Switcher (29 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et ça n'a absolument aucun rapport avec le Mac... Même les PC ont des adresses MAC.



Y a donc du MAC dans le PC !!!

Héhéhé...


----------



## VKTH (29 Décembre 2003)

Et donc l'adresse Mac, c'est quoi ??

effectivement, j'ai vu "adresse mac" dans un poste PC qu'on m'a installé au bureau.

Qu'est-ce que c'est ? A quoi ça sert ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2003)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Et donc l'adresse Mac, c'est quoi ??
> 
> effectivement, j'ai vu "adresse mac" dans un poste PC qu'on m'a installé au bureau.
> 
> Qu'est-ce que c'est ? A quoi ça sert ?



Faut lire les sujets en entier...


----------



## melaure (29 Décembre 2003)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'adresse de ta carte ethernet. TU peux l'obtenir depuis Information Système
> 
> chris



*Adresse MAC (Media Access Control) * : une adresse MAC est l'adresse physique d'une interface réseau, fixée par le constructeur et permet d'identifier de façon unique une machine sur le réseau mondial.


----------



## jroure (29 Décembre 2003)

L'adresse MAC de la carte éthernet est normalement indiquée sur la carte éthernet ou dans le logement de la batterie du powerbook.

Sinon : 
Information système (ou System profiler) &gt;
Réseau &gt;
Ethernet &gt;
Adresse ethernet &gt;
00:0a:95:c5:41:32 ou un truc dans ce goût là (c'est l'adresse MAC à ma connaissance)


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *Adresse MAC (Media Access Control) * : une adresse MAC est l'adresse physique d'une interface réseau, fixée par le constructeur et permet d'identifier de façon unique une machine sur le réseau mondial.






			
				jroure a dit:
			
		

> L'adresse MAC de la carte éthernet est normalement indiquée sur la carte éthernet ou dans le logement de la batterie du powerbook.
> 
> Sinon :
> Information système (ou System profiler) &gt;
> ...



C'est ce qu'expliquait cl97.


----------



## VKTH (29 Décembre 2003)

Trop flemard moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeu veu pu me fatigué lé yeu !


----------

